# Team showjumping finals. Your tips for the medal positions?



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

Well GB are out. 

But there's been some fantastic jumping and it's team finals today from 2pm. 

Who do you tip for the medals?

I'm going with USA for the gold, Germany Silver, and I'll try with Canada for the Bronze.


----------



## joosie (17 August 2016)

Would be great if Brazil won something!


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

joosie said:



			Would be great if Brazil won something!
		
Click to expand...

The arena would explode! I think they have a good chance too.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (17 August 2016)

It would be lovely if they won something alright.

Its such a shame about the big hitters, looked like a strange competition! I think USA are in with a good chance. I missed most of the Germans jump but going on their horsemanship, I'd suspect they are in with a good chance.

Wonder what the course will be like... 

What happened with Skelton's appeal?


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

ElectricChampagne said:



			What happened with Skelton's appeal?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know and haven't been able to find anything out on the net with quick searches?


----------



## Nicnac (17 August 2016)

USA, Germany, Brazil I hope.  No actually would prefer USA, Brazil, Canada - the Germans have enough equestrian metal already ;-) 

Think they'll medal again as have some serious horsepower and fabulous riders.


----------



## suffolkmare (17 August 2016)

Can someone please post starting times for our individual riders? Going to say probably Germany gold, USA silver, maybe Brazil (but probably France!) bronze for team medals.


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

The British hopes and their times are:

    Nick Skelton on Beverley Widdowson&#8217;s Big Star &#8212; eighth into the arena, approximately 10.16am local time (2.16pm British time)
    Ben Maher on Jane Forbes Clark&#8217;s Tic Tac &#8212; ninth into the arena, approximately 10.18am local time (2.18pm British time)


----------



## jojo5 (17 August 2016)

Great!  There is a fault in the transmission minutes before our only two riders in......  This is def not our showjumping games!!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

That course is huge and terrifying!


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

Come on Nick come on...


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

5 faults.


----------



## Tasha! (17 August 2016)

Blooming heck that was tense watching lol, finally a decent round!


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

BEN IS CLEAR JUMPING!! 1 time fault.


----------



## Supertrooper (17 August 2016)

Very sensible decision there by Japanese rider xx


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

I just gasped at work scaring my co-workers.... could have been very nasty.


----------



## jojo5 (17 August 2016)

Is it me ( brain of cotton wool due to cold) or is the awarding of time faults smidgeonly random? One rider under 82 had a time fault, one did not, the last rider was 85.25 and only got one?


----------



## ElectricChampagne (17 August 2016)

missed it, what happened?

Back watching again, Renne Tebel had a great round! tough time again to get through


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

jojo5 said:



			Is it me ( brain of cotton wool due to cold) or is the awarding of time faults smidgeonly random? One rider under 82 had a time fault, one did not, the last rider was 85.25 and only got one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm thoroughly confused here...


----------



## ihatework (17 August 2016)

Lovely to see Tripple X going so well for his new jockey


----------



## Supertrooper (17 August 2016)

ihatework said:



			Lovely to see Tripple X going so well for his new jockey
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he beautiful, lovely round xx


----------



## jojo5 (17 August 2016)

Really pleased forCanada but would have been good to keep Triple X in the UK ........


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 August 2016)

Pretty scrappy French round just now - still it's clear with only 1 time penalty.


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			Pretty scrappy French round just now - still it's clear with only 1 time penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Standard Bosty. I know, I know he must be doing something right, horses jump for him, he's a lovely person etc. etc.. I still can hardly bear to watch him go round!


----------



## MyBoyChe (17 August 2016)

Only half watching but Mr Tucker & Mr Austin are making me smile with their hopeless mathematical skills


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

France has the Gold
USA Silver

Canada and Germany are jumping off on the Bronze 

I think that's right...!


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 August 2016)

Oooo I love watching jump offs! Really enjoyed Christian Ahlmann's round just now - the horse was brilliantly off his aids.


----------



## jojo5 (17 August 2016)

Poo!  Canada have lost the bronze. &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Shadowdancing (17 August 2016)

jojo5 said:



			Poo!  Canada have lost the bronze. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah am gutted especially after triple x's lovely round.


----------



## Lexi_ (17 August 2016)

Missed it all due to work - gahhhhh! 

When did Rene Tebbel change nationality??


----------



## Honeylight (18 August 2016)

Is the Individual Final not being televised? I can't see it on the channels(Virgin Tivo), I am really busy this weekend and wanted to set up a recording.


----------

